# Virtualisation need help



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 24, 2011)

I try to install vmware shpere (esxi 5) on my machine to serve virtual machines (FreeBSD, pfsense, Mac OSX, NetBSD). But to take all the settings and to create a VMachine, I use vmware client! How can I build client into esxi. I don't want to take the VMachine on other computer.


----------



## Zare (Nov 25, 2011)

You don't.

Install vSphere 5 client on physical Windows machine and do your management from there.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2011)

I try to install Xen on FreeBSD


----------



## _martin (Nov 25, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I try to install vmware shpere (esxi 5) on my machine to serve virtual machines (FreeBSD, pfsense, Mac OSX, NetBSD). But to take all the settings and to create a VMachine, I use vmware client! How can I build client into esxi. I don't want to take the VMachine on other computer.



Dude .. I've read your question several times but I was not able to figure out your question  (no offense intended though).

What are you trying to achieve? I got that you've installed ESXi5 (i.e. VMware vSphere hypervisor) and one of the VM (virtual machine) will be FreeBSD.

What do you mean by "build client into esxi" ?


----------



## gkontos (Nov 25, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> How can I build client into esxi. I don't want to take the VMachine on other computer.


Unfortunately you have to run the client in windows. 

Malakia e ?

Imagine that I have to run a virtual box XP just to run the client, this suck


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok. I decided to set up FreeBSD with Xen. I will close this, to open a new about this.


----------

